# Employment Ban in Dubai



## lijet (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi All,

I have visa from one college (mainly we have a visa from Dubai Immigration NOT from Labour or Free Zone) & I have a probation period of 6 months which I have not completed yet,
*
Kindly advice is there any possibility that my employer can put a Ban, even if I just leave my job or break my contract with in my probation period?

If yes...how can I left the ban (by paying any fee of aed 5000) or any other workaround?
*
Kindly anyone comments/suggest there experience or knowledge,

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## lijet (Aug 4, 2011)

Any one Pls help...& advice...


----------



## nicoleooh (Oct 1, 2012)

As far I'm aware yes there is a big possibility they can give you a labour ban. But speak to your employer or your HR dept. They'll be the ones who can definitely advise you for your specific situation.


----------



## lijet (Aug 4, 2011)

thanks nicoleooh for your reply,

Labour Ban..? meaning a ban from labour...correct?

but as i said I have a visa directly from immigration not from Labour.

Kindly advice Under what conditions Immigration can accept the request for Ban from my employer, ( as i am just leaning my job because I get one good opportunity from other company)

Many thanks in advance..


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

If you leave employment within one year you will defintely receive a ban. Leave within two years and it depends on your education and new salary.

This is standard.


----------



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

Ouch!


----------



## lijet (Aug 4, 2011)

*Even In probation period?*

Thanks for you reply,
so even with in probation period I can get immigration ban for one year on my employers request just for the small reason ...is that i am changing my job...?

so why the company gives the probation period for 6 months...?

kindly advice if there is any thing different for immigration visa (NOT Labour Visa)

thanks in advance..




Elphaba said:


> If you leave employment within one year you will defintely receive a ban. Leave within two years and it depends on your education and new salary.
> 
> This is standard.


----------



## nicoleooh (Oct 1, 2012)

What is the difference with your visa issued by immigration to an employment visa?


----------



## lijet (Aug 4, 2011)

*NO Labour Card*

Thanks for your reply,
We (holding immigration visa) have no labour card from Labour,
& any issue with current employer, we have to ask to the Immigration office only...

Kindly advice.... Under what conditions Immigration can accept the request for Ban from my employer, (as can the accept the request for just changing job of an employee who wanted to leave a job with in probation period)
Your valuable comments can make my decision stronger...
kindly advice....
thanks in advance..



nicoleooh said:


> What is the difference with your visa issued by immigration to an employment visa?


----------



## lijet (Aug 4, 2011)

Anyone pls advice...help...
thanks in advance..


----------



## lijet (Aug 4, 2011)

did anyone come across such situation or any good bad experience ...

kindly share your knowledge...

many thanks in advance...


----------



## PolarBear (Jul 12, 2010)

lijet said:


> Thanks for you reply,
> so even with in probation period I can get immigration ban for one year on my employers request just for the small reason ...is that i am changing my job...?
> 
> so why the company gives the probation period for 6 months...?
> ...


This is correct.. The probation period is mainly for the employer, not the employee.


----------



## desertjumper (May 3, 2013)

I believe, he is on a student visa and not on a work visa. Its explicitly mentioned on the visa that he is not permitted to work, but some universities twist it saying, internship roles can be done and it can be paid internships. So in this case, He signed a contract with a company saying that he will stay with them for so and so period and on his student visa and not on the company's visa. But now, he luckily got a job offer. 

If this new job offer provides you a work visa, then you can just cancel the student visa, exit and then enter with the work visa. He cannot be banned, maybe fined for working on a student visa, and the company will have to bear the same fine, as far as i know.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

desertjumper said:


> I believe, he is on a student visa and not on a work visa. Its explicitly mentioned on the visa that he is not permitted to work, but some universities twist it saying, internship roles can be done and it can be paid internships. So in this case, He signed a contract with a company saying that he will stay with them for so and so period and on his student visa and not on the company's visa. But now, he luckily got a job offer.
> 
> If this new job offer provides you a work visa, then you can just cancel the student visa, exit and then enter with the work visa. He cannot be banned, maybe fined for working on a student visa, and the company will have to bear the same fine, as far as i know.


He may be on a governmental or semi-governmental visa because these do not have labour cards.


----------



## lijet (Aug 4, 2011)

*Ban*

@BedouGirl : thanks for your valuable reply

yes..this company is simile to semi-govt company.
I have visa from immigration not from labor,
& we don't have any labor card as well.
as per my contract, I have to give 30 days notice period to my employer ...
kindly help & advice..... which all condition he can request immigration for ban.
many thanks in advance..




BedouGirl said:


> He may be on a governmental or semi-governmental visa because these do not have labour cards.


----------



## dilip_1985 (Jun 27, 2014)

*Labour ban doubt*

Hello everyone,
This topic has been discussed many a times in this forum but still for a confirmation.
I arrived from India on the 6th of April 2014 under company visa.After I started to work here I realized that the working conditions is exactly the opposite of what i was promised.I am an MBA from University of Pune and here my job is to stand on the road and distribute the company pamphlets whereas in India they told me that they are taking me for corporate marketing.And to top it up am working on a 12 hours shift without weekly offs at a stretch for months.
My doubt is can i leave the job during the probation month of 6 months, will I receive an employment ban & also when I called the MOL helpline they told me that I will have to pay my company one and a half month salary.Am fine with this but what I am confused is even if i pay the fine will the ban still be enforced on me.

Requests everyone to kindly advise me


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

dilip_1985 said:


> Hello everyone, This topic has been discussed many a times in this forum but still for a confirmation. I arrived from India on the 6th of April 2014 under company visa.After I started to work here I realized that the working conditions is exactly the opposite of what i was promised.I am an MBA from University of Pune and here my job is to stand on the road and distribute the company pamphlets whereas in India they told me that they are taking me for corporate marketing.And to top it up am working on a 12 hours shift without weekly offs at a stretch for months. My doubt is can i leave the job during the probation month of 6 months, will I receive an employment ban & also when I called the MOL helpline they told me that I will have to pay my company one and a half month salary.Am fine with this but what I am confused is even if i pay the fine will the ban still be enforced on me. Requests everyone to kindly advise me


Please stop posting on different posts. This is the second time I have asked you!


----------



## dilip_1985 (Jun 27, 2014)

Dear Moderator,
Kindly inform me as to where I can post this doubt of mine ?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

You have already had the answer from Elphaba - leave inside the first year and you get banned.

No other information is necessary. Look at the calendar, if its less than one year, you will get banned. No other circumstances matter.


----------



## dilip_1985 (Jun 27, 2014)

Hello everyone,
This topic has been discussed many a times in this forum but still for a confirmation.
I arrived from India on the 6th of April 2014 under company visa.After I started to work here I realized that the working conditions is exactly the opposite of what i was promised.I am an MBA from University of Pune and here my job is to stand on the road and distribute the company pamphlets whereas in India they told me that they are taking me for corporate marketing.And to top it up am working on a 12 hours shift without weekly offs at a stretch for months.
My doubt is can i leave the job during the probation month of 6 months, will I receive an employment ban & also when I called the MOL helpline they told me that I will have to pay my company one and a half month salary.Am fine with this but what I am confused is even if i pay the fine will the ban still be enforced on me.

Requests everyone to kindly advise me.


----------



## Beamrider (May 18, 2012)

Man, to be an MBA you seem to have some understanding issues.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

dilip_1985 said:


> Hello everyone,
> This topic has been discussed many a times in this forum but still for a confirmation.
> I arrived from India on the 6th of April 2014 under company visa.After I started to work here I realized that the working conditions is exactly the opposite of what i was promised.I am an MBA from University of Pune and here my job is to stand on the road and distribute the company pamphlets whereas in India they told me that they are taking me for corporate marketing.And to top it up am working on a 12 hours shift without weekly offs at a stretch for months.
> My doubt is can i leave the job during the probation month of 6 months, will I receive an employment ban & also when I called the MOL helpline they told me that I will have to pay my company one and a half month salary.Am fine with this but what I am confused is even if i pay the fine will the ban still be enforced on me.
> ...


Well, I request you to stop repeating the same post...
Just take the ban and go for a job back home as that might be an easier option for you.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

BedouGirl said:


> Please stop posting on different posts. This is the second time I have asked you!


 This is now the third time I have asked you not to continue posting the same question. If people want to answer you, they will. You cannot force them. All you are going to achieve, if you continue in this vein, is to irritate people and they will definitely not offer you advice in this respect.


----------

